
Linus Torvalds pulled WireGuard VPN into the 5.6 kernel source tree - vo2maxer
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/01/linus-torvalds-pulled-wireguard-vpn-into-the-5-6-kernel-source-tree/
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22176032](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22176032)

